# Xmas baby! With progression pics



## ckylesworld

I got this tonight at 7pm and am 8-9dpo. It's hard to get on pic but its defiantly there irl. This was our last month before going to iui so hopefully it will be a sticky bean. Praise god I am so thankful!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 142


----------



## mhk425

Congrats!! :hugs:


----------



## Marav618

I see it!


----------



## ckylesworld

I got this today!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 83


----------



## Missbx

Congratulations! :)


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## ckylesworld

Look what I got this afternoon at 9dpo :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## missy123

Congrats h & h 9 months xx have u been trying for long?


----------



## ckylesworld

missy123 said:


> Congrats h & h 9 months xx have u been trying for long?

11 long months including 6mo on clomid and 2mo on metformin for insulin resistance. I just turned 36 this month also so time was ticking. This month I quit metformin and started taking pregnantude and N-ACETYL CYSTEINE per my fertility drs orders and it worked.

My DH had a seaman analysis done last month and numbers were good but they listed sperm agglutination (sperm sticking together) so we assumed iui with enzyme wash was only option other than ivf. Guess we were wrong :happydance:

Oh and he took vitamin C. I read that it may help with them sticking together. I don know if that's what did it or not, I'm just over the moon.


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## ckylesworld

10dpo darker :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







2012-12-27_06-46-23_177.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 45


----------



## MadamRose

Congratulations wishing you happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## ckylesworld

todays test on a ic at 11dpo, not fmu
 



Attached Files:







11dpo.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 38


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## ckylesworld

12dpo :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 44


----------



## MadamRose

lovely test :D


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Congratulations! X


----------



## Eve2012

Congratulations! :)


----------



## ckylesworld

Taken yesterday at 18dpo just for fun :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 35


----------



## ckylesworld

Here is a pic of a bunch of wondfos from 8dpo to 18dpo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 60


----------



## MrsM423

Congrats!! Its so cool to see the progression of the lines!!:happydance:


----------



## ckylesworld

I know I love it now (not so fun when couldnt get a positive) 

This one was from today at 21dpo. I had betas drawn today too. At 16dpo they were 236, hoping they are way up today.
 



Attached Files:







21dpo.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 26


----------



## ckylesworld

Just got a call from the Dr. My betas were up to 2200!! So in 5 days they went from 236 to 2200 :happydance:


----------



## ohmyapplepie

WOW! Go betas!!! H&h 9months! x


----------



## ckylesworld

Update at 5 weeks 6 days. We saw and HEARD the heart beat today. 110bpm I cried I was so happy :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







bean.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## ckylesworld

I was just looking back through my old threads and found this one and wanted to update.

That little spot in the last post turned into this :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140126_135150043.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Yo_Yo

ckylesworld said:


> I was just looking back through my old threads and found this one and wanted to update.
> 
> That little spot in the last post turned into this :cloud9:

Aww so cute! Congrats lovely. :flower:


----------



## BSelck24

Xxenssial said:


> Congrats

Adorable!!!


----------

